# Atic Atac!



## Threepwud (Oct 1, 2006)

Wow!

Does anyone remember playing this from Ultimate for the old Spectrum 48k?

I loaded it up using an emulator and completed the thing! I'm sooo happy! Another childhood demon laid to rest!


----------



## Paradox 99 (Oct 1, 2006)

Hehe, yep - remember it well, and funnily enough, I also downloaded it recently and had a laff playing it.

I also found Cookie, PSSST and the awesome Manic Miner - ahhhh, the memories.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Oct 1, 2006)

I'll have to look to see if I have those on my emulator. Are they like digdug? I love that game.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 2, 2006)

As soon as I heard the name I could here those little footstep noises again...

Any suggestions on where to get a Spectrum 48k emulator and old speccy games online?


----------

